# Anyone have any experience with these products?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.realpeak.com/index.html

Has anyone used any of these products and what are your experiences? I have heard the Glow-Coat is incredible, and others work very well aswell. 

I have used Vertex before on a few occasions and have had zero results, didn't help anything. 

Just looking for experience/results and any feedback if you have any.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> http://www.realpeak.com/index.html
> 
> Has anyone used any of these products and what are your experiences? I have heard the Glow-Coat is incredible, and others work very well aswell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I didn't even know the APRL products were still around. I used to sell them, switched to Animal Naturals Products and like the company and products better (orignially they were partners I hear). Their equivilant to the Glow is ShowStopper. What is it you are trying to improve?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Terry Fisk said:


> I didn't even know the APRL products were still around. I used to sell them, switched to Animal Naturals Products and like the company and products better (orignially they were partners I hear). Their equivilant to the Glow is ShowStopper. What is it you are trying to improve?


I am not sure, but did here about a partnership and then split. I am not familiar with these products either. Really, I just saw a few dogs coats that look like they had been sprayed down with oil and very dark. Nice! Then a few others who used it told me how well they like the product.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> I am not sure, but did here about a partnership and then split. I am not familiar with these products either. Really, I just saw a few dogs coats that look like they had been sprayed down with oil and very dark. Nice! Then a few others who used it told me how well they like the product.


So better coat is basically your goal?

Can you link me to the ingredients of the product you are thinking about?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So better coat is basically your goal?
> 
> Can you link me to the ingredients of the product you are thinking about?


 
I am happy with what I got, but was very impressed with this product, not only the Coat product but the pure performance 2. 

Just looking to see if anyone else has seen or heard of the product. 

http://www.realpeak.com/peakGlowcoat.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I am able to view front label, but not back (where the ingredients are). Can you see the back label? What am I doing wrong?

I ask because if you are paying fish oil prices for something like canola oil, you will want to know it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Click twice on the pop up Connie, the product to me is not much more than fish oil with bacon fat and canola oil, with dried chicken powder. 24% protein, 37% fat, 19% Fiber, 7% moisture. 

I could see it helping a dog on bad or middle of the road kibble, but not much else. IMHO just buy some fish oil and you'd get the same results, if you were doing a balanced K9 diet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Click twice on the pop up Connie, the product to me is not much more than fish oil with bacon fat and canola oil, with dried chicken powder. 24% protein, 37% fat, 19% Fiber, 7% moisture.
> 
> I could see it helping a dog on bad or middle of the road kibble, but not much else. IMHO just buy some fish oil and you'd get the same results, if you were doing a balanced K9 diet.


 
Seen results on two different kibbles and both look incredible. They said after about 4-6 wks they noticed differences. I saw dogs before it and was like a whole different coat/dog. 

I'd be curious to see or here results on the other stuff as well Showstopper?? I have seen, heard and used vertex in the past and not satisified in the least.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Click twice on the pop up Connie, the product to me is not much more than fish oil with bacon fat and canola oil, with dried chicken powder. 24% protein, 37% fat, 19% Fiber, 7% moisture.
> 
> I could see it helping a dog on bad or middle of the road kibble, but not much else. IMHO just buy some fish oil and you'd get the same results, if you were doing a balanced K9 diet.



Oh, I see. Thanks!

Flax seed powder, bacon fat powder, and canola oil are the first three ingredients.

I hope it's cheap.


_"IMHO just buy some fish oil and you'd get the same results, if you were doing a balanced K9 diet." _ Much BETTER results, since you would also be giving the long-chain 3s that dogs cannot convert from flax and canola the way people can (and it's very inefficient in people, too).

There's fat and there's fat. Dogs do best with raw fat. That would include cold-pressed oils as well as raw animal fat (for raw-fed dogs).

So while just about any fat will improve the dog's coat, I betcha the cost of this cheap cooked fat is equal to the cost of high-quality marine oils, which offer additional benefits that "bacon powder" cannot provide (such as anti-inflammation).


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Seen results on *two different kibbles *and both look incredible. They said after about 4-6 wks they noticed differences. I saw dogs before it and was like a whole different coat/dog


That's part of the answer right there high lighted and underlined.. 

I think what is more important to answer your question overall if the supplement is worth it, is the ingredients and FDA breakdowns of the kibble that the dog isn't doing as well on. It doesn't have anything to do with the supplement. Kibble products that doesn't agree with individual dog's systems you will always have snake oil salesmen selling product supplements like this.

There is a reason why the dogs coats and any other things you noticed pre snake oil addition. It's that particular kibble just doesn't agree with the dogs system and the dog isn't getting what it needs from whatever kibble was/is being fed. 

To me it would be simpler to experiment with different kibbles probably something with a higher fat and protein content and you'd get the same type of results. Or throw the dog a whole egg twice a week with a salmon oil caplet every morning. Even let the dog lick the fry pan after you do up some bacon and eggs! LOL Same results I bet!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_It's that particular kibble .... the dog isn't getting what it needs from whatever kibble was/is being fed. _

Yes. Good and valid points.

We still have the problem that almost no kibbles have the long-chain Omega 3s dogs need, though.

The ones with "Omega 3s" emblazoned across the bag or can almost always refer to plant-source ALA, which, again, dogs do not have the mechanism to convert to the beneficial long-chain 3s DHA and EPA. Dogs need their long-chain 3s to come in that form. Unless the dog is eating a diet of grass-fed slaughter animals, meat and fat from hunters, and/or oily fish, then the dog is not getting the 3s he needs.

This is a long story which we have covered here several times, but the major cause is slaughter animals from big ag, which are grain- rather than pasture/grass fed. This includes poultry that is grain-fed rather than pasture-fed (grass and bugs). In only a hundred, maybe a hundred fifty years, we have wildly skewed the ratio of Omega 3s and 6s* to the point where the simplest correction is long-chain 3s from marine sources, which Geoff mentions.




* Omega 6s promote inflammation (a necessary healing response) and 3s keep inflammation in check. (Excessive inflammation [inflammation run amok, or unchecked] plays a major role in most chronic diseases, including OA, diabetes, coronary heart disease in humans, and a list too long for this space.) 

A hundred years ago (and throughout the prior eons) humans as well as canids probably ate a diet that had about a 4:1 to 2:1 (and if they lived by water, maybe even 1:1) ratio of 6s to 3s.

But we have now developed diets that are more like 10:1 (and as high as 20:1 in some circumstances).


----------

